# Spooky Scary Skeletons Any one have this music file?



## eaglescout1052 (May 7, 2009)

ny one have Spooky Scary Skeletons music file they could send me?

It would much appreciated.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you referring to a specific song, or are you looking for some sort of sound effects??


----------



## eaglescout1052 (May 7, 2009)

I'm looking for the mp3 song. Also if anyone could come up or have the sound effect from this song.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Do a search in youtube for andrew gold "Spooky Scary Skeletons"
then go to zamzar.com to convert it into an mp3.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

The andrew gold cd's are all over ebay. I love that halloween album. I wish he would have made another one.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to have it saved at my 250free Account, but they've recently sold to a new company, and I'm not sure if I'll be able to retrieve my files once they get settled in or not. Sorry.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I have it - send me your email - will be happy to send....


Spookmaster


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spooky Scary Skeletons*

This sounds like it will be cool, wondering how long I haven't known about it, going to search Google now...


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

*Spooky, etc*

Let me know - I can send via email if you can't find it...


Spookmaster


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the song on a youtube video:

http://youtu.be/K2rwxs1gH9w


----------

